# Banking Details? Its asking for Company name and address?



## Harvinder Dhindsa (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello, I recently signed up as a uber driver, but I am confused about why they are asking for company name and address. I assume for tax purposes you put a sole proprietor/individual if you are not a business. But next they are asking for company name and address. You cannot leave these fields blank and must submit something. Does anyone know what to put here if your not a business?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Harvinder Dhindsa said:


> Hello, I recently signed up as a uber driver, but I am confused about why they are asking for company name and address. I assume for tax purposes you put a sole proprietor/individual if you are not a business. But next they are asking for company name and address. You cannot leave these fields blank and must submit something. Does anyone know what to put here if your not a business?


Right now you are classified as a " sole proprietor". You can get an LLC if you want, but driving for a TNC is hardly worth it. Put your full name as the business name and your home address as the business address. This will allow you to deduct a portion of your home for tax purposes. If you have an extra bedroom or den than that works perfectly for an office deduction.


----------



## Harvinder Dhindsa (Apr 24, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Right now you are classified as a " sole proprietor". You can get an LLC if you want, but driving for a TNC is hardly worth it. Put your full name as the business name and your home address as the business address. This will allow you to deduct a portion of your home for tax purposes. If you have an extra bedroom or den than that works perfectly for an office deduction.


Thanks for the reply, There's so many factors that come into play when driving for a TNC, UBER and other TNC apps make the process seem so easy but their are so many things you need to consider before taking the plunge as a driver. Are you a driver yourself?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Harvinder Dhindsa said:


> Thanks for the reply, There's so many factors that come into play when driving for a TNC, UBER and other TNC apps make the process seem so easy but their are so many things you need to consider before taking the plunge as a driver. Are you a driver yourself?


Been in the livery business for over 15 years. I was one of the very 1st Uber drivers in AZ. Back in 2012 Uber came to Scottsdale AZ and the platform was only Uber Black @ $5.00 a mile. It was awesome. No problems whatsoever, because all the drivers were already properly licensed, insured and registered. Then about a year and a half after that Uber X started and the rest is history. So in reality Uber started cutting prices when the X platform started in late 2013. That's when all the illegal driving started. In my professional opinion, no one should operate as a livery driver for anything less than $2.50 a mile. But Uber has convinced 100's of 1,000's ( like yourself ) that you can make money at $.70 a mile. You'll find out in time what it really takes to be successful in this business.


----------

